# new ipod touch + skype



## whynot? (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous

Petite question :
dans l'article de Macgeneration, il est indiqué que le nouveau ipod touch a un micro (c'est ou ca dans le site de apple :mouais:  ? )

est ce que donc bon alors, il serait envisageable que skype tourne dessus sans probleme particulier ? (soudure interne, soft de a installer ....) ....

MERCI


----------



## g.robinson (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

faut pas réver... tu vas te faire du mal


----------



## whynot? (10 Septembre 2008)

c'est bien marqué ... la :

"Plus fin, il adopte son dos arrondi. Surtout, il récupère le contrôle de volume manuel placé sur la tranche, ainsi qu'un haut-parleur et un micro. Comme iTunes, il bénéficie des offices de Genius. Les sportifs apprécieront : l'iPod touch intègre désormais le récepteur Nike+. Quant à l'autonomie annoncée, elle est de 36 h (musique) et 6h (vidéo)."

http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127176/de-nouveaux-ipod-pour-noel/2


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Oui, le micro est incorporé avec les écouteurs.


----------



## whynot? (10 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Oui, le micro est incorporé avec les écouteurs.


ok - merci

il ne reste plus qu'a esperer que alors   (pour skype)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Oups, c'est un casque en option que j'ai mis en lien mais il y a peut-être un micro incorporé dans le touch.


----------



## g.robinson (10 Septembre 2008)

whynot? a dit:


> c'est bien marqué ... la :
> 
> "Plus fin, il adopte son dos arrondi. Surtout, il récupère le contrôle de volume manuel placé sur la tranche, ainsi qu'un haut-parleur et un micro. Comme iTunes, il bénéficie des offices de Genius. Les sportifs apprécieront : l'iPod touch intègre désormais le récepteur Nike+. Quant à l'autonomie annoncée, elle est de 36 h (musique) et 6h (vidéo)."
> 
> http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127176/de-nouveaux-ipod-pour-noel/2


C'est pour skype que je m'exprimai ainsi.


----------



## Arlequin (10 Septembre 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> faut pas réver... tu vas te faire du mal


 
pourquoi ? 

c'est pas nouveau la voip via sip sur ipod....


----------



## g.robinson (10 Septembre 2008)

Oups milles excuses à whynot ! 
J'ai cru que ma certitude était vérité. Je ne pensais pas que cela puisse marcher.
Et pour l'iPhone ? je rève :rose:


----------



## Arlequin (10 Septembre 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Oups milles excuses à whynot !
> J'ai cru que ma certitude était vérité. Je ne pensais pas que cela puisse marcher.
> Et pour l'iPhone ? je rève :rose:


 
ça existe


----------



## whynot? (10 Septembre 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Oups milles excuses à whynot !
> J'ai cru que ma certitude était vérité. Je ne pensais pas que cela puisse marcher.
> Et pour l'iPhone ? je rève :rose:


t inquietes pas g.robinson

merci Arlequin

mais en fait je me demandais si (vu que il y a un micro sur le touch - dans le touch ou ecouteur ..) est ce qu'il serait possible de voir l'appli skype disponible.

et donc plus la peine de passer par des sites du type : http://www.shapeservices.com/s4iphone/

merci


----------



## Arlequin (10 Septembre 2008)

whynot? a dit:


> t inquietes pas g.robinson
> 
> merci Arlequin
> 
> ...


 
nous attendons ton compte rendu / test avec impatience 

à+


----------



## julieeennd (10 Septembre 2008)

l'autonomie en wifi a été améliorer ?


----------



## ficelle (10 Septembre 2008)

ce serait sympa que fring revienne pour le firmware 2.X, et tout comme le client sip de free, il devrait gerer ce nouveau micro...


----------



## Mukei (10 Septembre 2008)

VoIP ils en parlent sur appleinsider et sur macrumors...
c est en cours de route... plus qu a attendre un peu !! 
Moi je vais pas tarder a m achete un FON vu qu autour de chez moi c est completement couvert par des utilisateurs FON ou par du Open Wifi !
la couverture wifi ici est peut etre aussi importante que celle du 3G en france huhuhu ;p


http://www.macrumors.com/2008/09/10/ipod-touch-gets-an-external-microphone/

FON MAP
http://maps.fon.com/


----------



## eoe (11 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Oui, le micro est incorporé avec les écouteurs.



est ce que quelqun peut essaez soft grtuit "truphone" sur nouveau iPod touch pour voir comment marche la communication si elle marche )) avec micro fourni


----------



## whynot? (15 Septembre 2008)

"Forum user _pismodude2_ was able to confirm that the 2nd generation iPod Touch will allow microphone input and work with existing microphone-enabled applications. He was able to use a 3rd party microphone headset to input audio into his new iPod Touch.

We had previously reported that Apple's new microphone headsets were listed to be compatible with the 2nd Generation iPod Touch, although we had initially expressed some skepticism as this feature was not listed in any other location. 

Allowing users to conveniently add an external microphone to the iPod touch opens up the possibility of using the iPod Touch as a telephone over Wi-Fi connections (VOIP)."


----------



## Bazinga (15 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Oui, le micro est incorporé avec les écouteurs.



J en ai un devant moi et a moins que le micro soit tres bien caché, il n y a pas de micro sur les ecouteurs des Ipod Touch 2g


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> J en ai un devant moi et a moins que le micro soit tres bien caché, il n y a pas de micro sur les ecouteurs des Ipod Touch 2g



C'est pour ça que j'ai ajouté peu après :



gloup gloup a dit:


> Oups, c'est un casque en option que j'ai mis en lien mais il y a peut-être un micro incorporé dans le touch.


----------

